# how to safely and quickly remove paint



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

MORNING ALL: This may have been asked but couldnt find it. What does everyone use to strip paint from loco bodies for repainting. open to all suggestions. Thanks for everyones time!!:thumbsup:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

i think someone posted on here that they use easy off oven cleaner..


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Plastic or metal shell? I don't think oven cleaner is recommended for plastic shells.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

brake fluid works for plastic shells. that's how i stripped the smoke box on my challenger


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Postwar collector stripped LIonel GP 7 plastic shells with it.

A purple bottle, Castrol Superclean is suppose to work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've stripped plastic with EasyOff, worked for me without damage. That's not to say any plastic would be compatible, this is just a sample of one.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I have used a plastic safe stripper called Chameleon to strip a couple things. It's a low fume, slower acting type. It's biodegradable as well.

Carl


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Original formula Pine-sol here....:thumbsup:


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*How to quickly and safely remove paint*

I thank every one for responses, and i see pine sol seems to be more prevailant than others?? To those that use it, does it seem to be the least damaging?? Also how long do you allow the trin body to sit in the pine sol for the most effectiveness?? (prbably not spelled right):laugh: any way i think i will try the P.S. Also i would assume that once stripped the body would need to be primed before repainting?? What paints would some suggest to be used to repaint, what types,brands ect?? i welcome info from all as am learning here. Thanks to all on this board, welth of wisdom and experience for those of us who dont know!!:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Im gonna start a repaint project here shortly, I got plastic I would rather remain the dark green, but I want to remove a patch of yellow paint (see picture) but I want to retain the dark green paint job that it has now (and maybe remove the southern lettering). what should I use for that?

also want to remove the "Southern Pacific Lines" but not the black paint or numbers!!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Brake fluid can leave some plastics with a rubbery feel...it seems to clear up after a scrub and dry but can leave the body susceptible to scrapes and scuffs.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well whats the best way to minimize the possibility of scratches and scuffing and all that? use break cleanser or something else like pine sol? I don't want the shell on my engine to become brittle either!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Spray-on foamy oven cleaner works great on metal shells. I used to buy Easy Off Heavy Duty, but T-Man turned me on to the much cheaper Walmart heavy duty brand ... I actually like the Walmart better ... their foamy spray holds its shape better, and doesn't drip down vertical edges quite as much as the Easy Off does.

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Leave it in only as long as necessary...Pine-sol usually works in 3-4 hours, depending on the hardness of the paint.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I have always used Easy off on plastics. Never run into an issue yet.

Craig


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

heres the engine im gonna be doing Shay its the yellow patch that I want to remove with out the green paint coming off if possible


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

try denatured alcohol on it first that may work


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok would the 70% stuff work ok? or must it be the 90% stuff?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> ok would the 70% stuff work ok? or must it be the 90% stuff?


that is rubbing alcohol not denatured

go to home depot or lowes for the denatured stuff


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

sawgunner said:


> that is rubbing alcohol not denatured
> 
> go to home depot or lowes for the denatured stuff


ok cool! will do!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use 99% Isopropyl Alcohol, it'll take paint off many surfaces as well. As far as denatured vs. Isopropyl, just read the MSDS for the two, I'd rather use Isopropyl than denatured alcohol.


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> Original formula Pine-sol here....:thumbsup:


Same here, works good.:thumbsup:


----------

